# Boot in single user mode by default.



## lonnblad (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi

I can't use my USB keyboard while choosing how to boot FreeBSD 8.2, since I don't have an old keyboard which seems to be a fix. Is there an easy way of setting a configuration file, use a command or something else so that single-user mode is booted by default?

Regards
Fredrik


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2011)

`# nextboot -o "-s" -k kernel`

That will boot the machine to single user mode. You can also use that command to boot a different kernel.

See nextboot(8).


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2011)

Take a look at /boot/defaults/loader.conf and search for boot_single. And read the information above that paragraph.

Don't forget you should *not* edit the default files, but add your custom settings to /boot/loader.conf instead.

But I think this is only a temporary fix for your problem. Have you tried messing with the USB settings in your BIOS, like enabling/disabling "legacy mode"?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2011)

Probably not going to work. I have the same issue with a Logitech G110 (and my previous G15). Doesn't matter which (Legacy) USB setting you choose in the BIOS I can only use it during the bootmanager and when the kernel is loaded and running. I can't use the keyboard during the boot menu for some reason.


----------

